# منتديات القانون العام والإقتصاد > القانون العام >  █◄ الطعن على فصل الطلاب من المدرسة►█

## هيثم الفقى

المستشار / عصام رميح
تنص م /49 من القانون رقم 47 لسنة 1972 بشان مجلس الدولة على انه : لا يترتب على رفع الطلب الى المحكمة وقف تنفيذ القرار المطلوب الغاؤه على انه يجوز للمحكمة ان تامر بوقف تنفيذه اذا طلب ذلك فى صحيفة الدعوى و رات المحكمة ان نتائج التنفيذ قذ يتعذر تداركها ............)
مفاد ماتقدم ان سلطة وقف تنفيذ القرارات الادارية مشتقة من سلطة الالغاء وفرع منها ويجب على القضاء الا يوقف تنفيذ قرارا اداريا الا اذا تبين له من ظاهر الاوراق مع عدم المساس باصل طلب الالغاء عند الفصل فية . ان طلب وقف التنفيذ قائم على توافر ركنين مجتمعين معا الاول : قيام الاستعجال بان كان يترتب على تنفيذ القرار الادارى نتائج يتعذر تداركها الثانى : يتصل بمبدا المشروعية بان يكون ادعاء الطالب فى هذا الشان قائما على اسباب جدية . 
قضت المحكمة الادارية العليا انه : يتعين للقضاء بوقف التنفيذ توافر ركنين معا هما جدية الاسباب التى يقوم عليها طلب التنفيذ وهذا الركن يتصل بالمشروعية ويلزم فيه ان يكون ادعاء الطالب بحسب الظاهر من الاوراق مستندا الى اسباب جدية يرجح معها الغاء القرار المطعون فيه . وركن الاستعجال و مؤداه ان يترتب على تنفيذ القرار المطعون فيه نتائج يتعذر تدراكها فيما لو قضى بالغائه فيما بعد . الطعن رقم 724 لسنة 41ق. ع. حلسة 13/2/2002 يراجع مجموعة القوانين والمبادى القانونية 10 ـ مجموعة احكام المحكمة الادارية العليا سنة 2001/2001 هيئة قضايا الدولة المكتب الفنى ص 82
وقضت ايضا : انه طبقا للمادة 49 من قانون مجلس الدولة رقم 47 لسنة 1972 انه يتعين لوقف تنفيذ القرار المطعون فيه توافر ركنى الجدية والاستعجال معا بحيث اذا انقضى احدهما تعين الحكم برفض طلب وقف التنفيذ ولا ريب انه فى مجال وقف التنفيذ يتعين استمرار ركن الاستعجال حتى تاريخ الفصل فى النزاع ذلك ان القصد من الحكم بوقف التنفيذ هو تفادى النتائج التى يتعذر تدراكها فيما لو تم تنفيذ القرار المطعون فيه ومن ثم فان العبرة فى تحقق ركن الاستعجال ليس فقط بتوافره وقت رفع الدعوى بل بوجوب استمرار حتى صدور الحكم فيها. الطعون ارقام 2435 و 2547 و 2551 لسنة30 ق . ع .جلسة 27/4/2002 المرجع السابق ص 84.
يتعين على القضاء الادارى الا يوقف تنفيذ قرارا اداريا الا اذا تبين له من ظاهر الاوراق مع عدم المساس باصل طلب الالغاء عند الفصل فيه ان طلب وقف التنفيذ قائم على توافر ركنين مجتمعين الاول قيام الاستعجال بان كان يترتب على تنفيذ القرار نتائج يتعذر تدراكها . الثانى يتصل بمبدا المشروعية بان يكون ادعاء الطالب فى هذا الشان قائما على اسباب جدية 

تنص م / 25من القانون 139 لسنة 1981 باصدار قانون التعليم على انه : يجوزالطالب من المدرسة اذا تغيب بغير عذر تقبله لحنة ادارة المدرسة خلال السنة الدراسية مدة تزيد على خمسة عشر يوما متصلة او ثلاثين يوما منفصلة ويعتبر التغيب فى اى وقت اثناء اليوم الدراسى تغيبا عن اليوم بأكمله . ويجوز اعادة قيد الطالب المفصول طبقا لحكم الفقرة السابقة و ذلك بقرار من لجنة ادارة المدرسة بعد سداد رسم اعادة قيد قدره عشرة جنيهات و لا يجوز اعلدة القيد اكثر من مرة فى ذات السنة الدراسية و اكثر من مرتين فى المرحلة كلها و يشترط لدخول الامتحان حضور 85 % على الاقل من عدد ايام الدراسة )

مفاد ما تقدم ان المشرع رخص لجهة الادارة فصل الطالب فى مراحل التعليم اذا تغيب عن الدراسة بدون عذر و يشترط لدخول الامتحان حضور 85 % على الاقل من عدد ايام الدراسة . نشا عرف ادارى بان تقوم المدرسة بتمكين الطالب من ابداء عذره فى الغياب و ذلك عن طريق انذره كتابة بالحضور لابداء عذره مع بيان انه فى حالة عدم الحضور ستقوم بفصله من المدرسة.

كما قضت المحكمة الادارية العليا : ولما كان الاصل فى القرارات الادارية صحتها وانها بذاتها دليلا على هذه الصحة و على توافر الاركان القانونية الموجبة للصحة و ان الغاية فيها المصلحة العامة ما لم يقدم المتضرر من القرار الادارى عكس هذه القرينة و من ثم يكون عب الاثبات على المتضررين من القرار . ولما كان عيب اساءة استعمال السلطة او الانحراف بها و هو ما يقابل ركن الغاية فى القرار الادارى من العيوب القصدية فى القرار الادارى ويقوم حيث يكون لدى الادارة قصدة الاساءة او الانحراف بحيث تهدف من القرار الادارى قصدا اخر غير المصلحة العامة ويكون باعثها لا يمت بصله للمصلحة العامة و على ذلك فان هذا العب يقع على من يدعيه بان يقدم الدليل علية حيث لا يمكن اقترانه بسلوكيات الادارة . الطعن رقم 830 لسنة 39 ق. جلسة 28/11/1998 مشار الية بمؤلف جديد احكام وفتاوى مجلس الدولة اعداد وتصنيف المستشار الدكتور محمد ماهر ابو العينين طبعة 2001ص 740 . 
و بانزال ما تقدم و بتطبيقة على واقعة التداعى الماثلة فان الثابت من الاوراق و المستندات ان المدرسة قامت بارسال عدة انذارات لولى أمر الطالب قبل فصل الطالب . ولم يتقدم ولى امر الطالب خلال هذة الانذارات الى ادارة المدرسة باى عذر مقبول خلال غيابه فقامت ادارة المدرسة باصدار قرار فصل نهائى للطالب و تم اخطار ولى الامر بقرار الفصل لتجاوزه مدة الغياب المقررة قانونا طبفا للمادة 25 من قانون التعليم 139 لسنة 1981. 
ولم يتقدم ولى امر الطالب لاعادة قيده مرة اخرى ، و حيث ان الطالب لم ينتظم فى الدراسة نسبة 85 % من ايام الدراسة والتى تتيح له دخول الامتحان و بالتالى فانه لا يحق له ان يتقدم لاداء الامتحان و بالتالى ينتفى ركن الجدية

لما كان ما تقدم و كان الثابت من الأوراق و المستندات عدم توافر ركنى طلب وقف التنفيذ وهما 1 ـ قيام الاستعجال بان كان يترتب على تنفيذ القرار نتائج يتعذر تدراكها . 2 ـ المشروعية بان يكون ادعاء الطالب فى هذا الشان قائما على اسباب جدية .
وحيث أن القرار المطعون فيه لا يرتب نتائج يتعذر تداركها فضلا عن مشروعيته إذ أنه صدر في ضوء صحيح نص القانون و متفقا مع أحكامه فيكون من المتعين و الحال كذلك رفض الشق المستعجل لعدم توافر ركنيه .

----------


## مستشار عصام رميح

خالص  الشكر أ . هيثم الفقى على نقل الموضوع

----------


## مديحة يسرى

*مشكوووووووووووووور
مشكوووووووووووووور
مشكوووووووووووووور
مشكوووووووووووووور
مشكوووووووووووووور
مشكوووووووووووووور
مشكوووووووووووووور
مشكوووووووووووووور
مشكوووووووووووووور
مشكوووووووووووووور
مشكوووووووووووووور*

----------

